# finished with a bang !!!!!!!!!!!!



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

well hunted hard 4 all 7days ,didn't see a deer till wednesday afternoon!!!!
seen 7 thrusday no shots all does.seen 20+ on friday all does again no realy good clean shots  sat was the worst had shots all around us including a few flyer's over my head  had 2 chase a bunch of them there AMISH looking peeps off our land was realy mad an a few choice an rather unkind words with them.was so mad was not going 2 hunt sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!
my wife reminder me that i would take her out so she could sit in her blind  
well we left at 9am got in the woods at 9:45 jumped a herd of them going threw the swamp all we seen was tails lol as always !!!!!
well i leave her at 10:15 as i walking the old tracks i hear the crack of that mighty 20 sluggester an turn around an her comes about 7 or 8 deer running down the tracks right 4 me an at about 25yrds a wrack the biggest doe in the bunch an put her down on the spot an as am walking 2 my deer i see a blood trail heading over the hill an low an behold its the wifes 2nd(in her life) kill a nice med size doe run about 75yrds both deer dragged tagged an at the butchers shop an home by 1pm not a bad ending  
the twisters 
ps wife had missed 1 time early in the week on a deer drive lol 
between the 2 of us we seen over 100+ an only one small 6pt that was taken on a drive after she missed it
12 hunters threw the week total was 14does////1 buck (6pt)
most of the guys buck hunted all week(8 does killed sunday) 
i never seen a buck in 7days


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow that is a lot of deer. I probably haven't seen that many deer in the last 3 years of deer hunting. Where is this spot exactly. LOL 
Great job on the does.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

are hunting land is on the jefferson//harrison co line outside of bloomingdale
mrtwister
ps picked up deer 2day from the shop/// got a batch of summer sausage/a batch of breakfest sage sausage///an a batch of salami(4day recipe)in the fridge now  2morrow we make the 1st batch of jerky lol
oh yea had tenderlions 4 dinner !!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Any season that ends with tenderloins for dinner is a great season, Congratulations. I was also hunting on the Jefferson/Harrison County line and saw a comparable number of deer. I had someone at the 'pit stop' in Annapolis tell me that we should't be able to take 3 deer. He felt that our whitetail population was suffering in this region due to an over harvest. I actually laughed right at him. I also saw about fifty in the orchard behind 
lake lodge on the way home from work yesterday. Over harvested my butt! 

Also, there seemed to be a weapon or two with the plug missing last week. Wait....I missed on my first shot when the deer was motionless at twenty yards broadside, and I missed on shots 2 through 6 while the deer was running, yet I'm sure that this seventh shot at 165 yards with the deer traveling at 37 mph through heavy brush, will surely be a perfect lung shot. What? I missed? Man I wish this gun held eight shells, I would of got it for sure! Idiots! Sorry for the rant, I just hear this way too often. Then they don't even bother to track the animal. Heartless Idiots! I'll put my soapbox away now.

BTW...I'm having tenderloins for dinner tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I dont know about where you hunt at but where I hunt the deer population is definatly down. The sad thing is Highland county just got switched to a 3 deer county, and the kill this year was lower the first day, then it was last year on the first day when it was only a 2 deer county. There isnt much arguning that.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

traphunter said:


> I dont know about where you hunt at but where I hunt the deer population is definatly down. The sad thing is Highland county just got switched to a 3 deer county, and the kill this year was lower the first day, then it was last year on the first day when it was only a 2 deer county. There isnt much arguning that.


 That is a bit interesting to note that Highland county was actually down over 8% for the week versus last year despite having the 3 deer limit. I live in a 3 deer county as well and I have to say that I don't know of anyone who harvested 3 for the week. I think some will end up with 3 using various methods (archery, slug, primitive) though. However Highland county still ended up with far more deer harvested than most other southwest counties.

Paul and mrtwister_jbo,

Based on the number of deer harvested in your counties I don't think they are being wiped out. Those counties did however have a sizeable drop in numbers. I am in Knox county and I think that right around my property the numbers seemed to have been reduced noticeably. It is not to the extent of eliminating the herd but I am seeing quite a few less the last couple or three years. The county however as a whole has remained around the same on the harvest. The thing is I can go just a few miles and find areas that have huge numbers of deer. I think this is an indication of how the hunting pressure in select areas can in fact reduce the herd. But the state as a whole, and individuals counties for the most part, are remaining with very large numbers of deer.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I've never hunted in the Highland County area, so I have no clue about that. I have however hunted in Jefferson and Harrison Counties since 1976 when I was eight years old, and we are WAY overpopulated right now. I had very ethical and makeable shots on over 50 deer and saw at least that many more. Most of the farmers around here have kill permits to remove nusiance deer and limit crop damage. These permits range from 10 to 50 animals and can be used any time day or night with whatever weapon the permit holder wants. We need more hunters taking more deer. One of them jumped out in front of my daughter two weeks ago and came through the windshield. His antlers broke off in the dashboard and the animal flipped up over the car. The car is currently in the repair shop for $3,800 in damage. I had one just graze my truck this summer and then jumped into my boat. It trashed two poles and ran off with one of my ten inch perch believer baits stuck to it's coat. 

While on a tour of Oglebay park (just South of me and across the river) with the Boy Scouts, we were shown a browse line at nearly seven feet. The tour guide who is a biologist also described finding 20+ deer last Winter all in one area which had starved to death. We are not far from that hapening in my backyard. I have at least a dozen in the field behind my house EVERY night. When I delivered some pointsettias to a fried on Saturday, we had three of them grazing in his yard within fifty feet of us while we carried on for ten minutes. When I tried to leave I had to honk my horn to get them to move out of the driveway. So when the guy told me that the whitetail are over harvested around here, I laughed. 

Please don't construe this as bragging about my abilities. We have that many deer around here. I you took a rifle in the woods and periodically shot blindfolded (not recommended), you could get a deer in this part of the state.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is both an alarming post and an amusing one.



Paul Anderson said:


> If you took a rifle in the woods and periodically shot blindfolded (not recommended), you could get a deer in this part of the state.


 That post needs one of those captions on it, "please do not try this on your own."

I am still picturing a deer running off with your Believer. I guess you need to go up a bit in test on that Power Pro.

I am not trying to make light of your situation there though because it sounds as if they are out of control. Unfortunately I think there are a lot of other areas across the state in the same mess.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just got home a few mins ago seen around 100 or so !!!!!!!!
from the top of lovers lane hill 2 co 43 to st rt43
was about 50+ in the field on co rd 43////an like paul said in an earlier post the field behide lake lodge was full again aleast 25/// with groups of 3 to 8 in between  
i put my scope on more than 25 that i could of easy shot(with in 50yds)
twister 

ps my mom lives in mingo by the news nine tv she 14 in her yard this afternoon at 4pm


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Im not saying that your area and other areas in Ohio are not overpopulated with deer. I wouldnt know because I pretty much do all of my hunting in southwest ohio. 

Im sure that there are some overpopulated pockets of deer around here on large tracks of no hunting land or really prime areas, but for the most part, there is simply a lack of deer. Im not sure if its because of hunting, poaching, cars, loss of habitat or what it is ( probably all of those reasons ), but I have said it before that they are way underpopulated and I will continue to say it untill I notice a difference (if there ever is one) And now the are statistics from the division of wildlife themselves to some what prove it. I would be willing to say that the redused harvest ( even with all the new 3 deer counties) might be a slap in there face. But then again they will probably blame it on something like the weather or low hunting pressure as the cause of the redused kill numbers. I understand that some of you on here may strongly disagree with me but if you have never hunted around where I do then I will give you an invitation now so you can come and see for yourself. I dont like sounding so negitive but some times the truth is negitive, and this is one of those cases.




Now that thats out of the way, I want to appologize to twister for side tracking your original post. Good job on you and your wifes deer. My girlfriend jsut passed her saftey course and I am excited for her to be out there with me. I am so proud of her.I would say you are proud of your wife also. Good luck to both of you in the future.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

If someone needs a deer removed let me know. Bow season is still open and I willing to drive. I know there are some areas overpopulated in the state but I don't hunt in one of them. I see more in my backyard in Cincinnati in one night than I see all year where I can hunt.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if ya want to hear something unusual, i live on the outskirts of cadiz.you can shoot deer right in the middle of town as long as your elevated like on a porch with bows.i have never seen so many deer in town in my life,there everywhere in town at dusk and sun up.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

traphunter said:


> I dont know about where you hunt at but where I hunt the deer population is definatly down. The sad thing is Highland county just got switched to a 3 deer county, and the kill this year was lower the first day, then it was last year on the first day when it was only a 2 deer county. There isnt much arguning that.


Just an observation based on what I saw this year so far:

I had this same feeling where I hunt (Pike County near Waverly, Warren County near Morrow and Clermont County). I saw a good amount of deer at the beginning of bow season but sightings tapered off as the season progressed for me and my hunting partners. At first I thought it was increased hunting and development near the areas. We scouted pretty hard and found immense acorn drops. We all know this has been an insane year for all nuts (from trees  ) and I rethought my hunting.

I had been hunting historical paths deer took to and from feeding areas and those patterns changed this year on my hunting spots. With the widespread availability of acorns the deer have been feeding in different areas and taking different routes. They just don't have to travel as widely as they did previously.

Once I started hunting the big acorn drops I started seeing a lot more deer. I knew where the oaks were on most of the properties but had never hunted them, usually hunted the routes between them. During gun season I saw lots of acorns still on the ground and I know for a fact the deer in Pike County were still feeding very heavily on them.

If you haven't tried hunting the oak stands yet this year give it a shot, it has worked for me so far.

Also, this year's opening day was god awful deer hunting weather with 70 degrees then the weekend was rough too (again where I hunt). All that together may have a lot to do with the numbers being down.


----------

